# B+W "Kaesemann" CPL versus regular



## joshmurrah (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm looking at a 82mm slim-line CPL for my 16-35II... I bought the Kaesemann last time (77mm size), but questioning paying the extra this time.

Is the moisture-proof foil worth it, what'd you guys go with?

edit: ok it's only $40 extra, not a huge deal. I'd still like to see what experiences you guys have had.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2012)

My logic was that since it's only a relatively small fraction extra, why not? I have slim Käsemann CPLs in 77mm and 82mm.


----------



## fotoray (Dec 26, 2012)

I have the B+W Kaesemann CPL filter in several sizes, but not the slimline version. The slimline is not threaded on the front, preventing use of the lens cover. The slip-on cover provided slips off way too easily, and can be easily lost. The added cost of the Kaesemann seemed reasonable, and possible vignetting at wide-angle focal lengths with the standard thickness version has not been a problem for me.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Dec 26, 2012)

I honestly cannot tell you if it is worth it because I live in a dry climate but if I was going to an area such as Costa Rica I would definitely want it. As fotoray says, the slim line has no threads on the front and the cap falls off a lot I hear. That is why I bought the B+W 82mm XS-Pro line Kaesemenn CPL MRC nano. The XS-Pro line is an all around better filter. The XS-Pro has a threaded front, a nano coating to bead water even more, 1mm less thickness and is made of brass while the slim is made of aluminum (for production purposes). Price difference is about 20 bucks. Also, I can confirm the XS-Pro adds no vignetting to the 16-35 2.8l II.

XS-Pro: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/752977-REG/B_W_1066401_82mm_XS_Pro_Digital_MC.html

Slim-Line: http://www.amazon.com/Slim-Line-Kaesemann-Circular-Polarizer-Multi-Resistant/dp/B0002O73AY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356545385&sr=8-2&keywords=82mm+slim+kaesemann

BTW the slim line version of this filter has been discontinued according to BH. Probably replaced due to the new XS-Pro line.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2012)

Yep - I bought before the XS-Pro Nano versions were available, today, I'd get those. Thinner is better, but I'm not bothered by the lack of threads since the CPL only goes on when I'm actually using it.


----------



## joshmurrah (Dec 26, 2012)

Interesting info!

I already bought a 82mm #010 MRC in the slim-line unfortunately... I would have much prefered a threaded mount, but was concerned about vignetting.

I put the XS-Pro Kaesemann in my wishlist. I'm all funded out for the time being after buying a 16-35 and 010 filter already tho!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2012)

If it's possible, you can return the slim UV and get an XS-Pro. That won't vignette on the 16-35 II, and allows you to use the pinch cap. In fact, an F-Pro is ok, too. You can stack an F-Pro (or Slim CPL, they're the same thickness) on an XS-Pro with some extra optical but no mechanical vignetting. 




Filters and Vignetting - EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II by Dr_Brain, on Flickr


----------



## joshmurrah (Dec 26, 2012)

I might have to do that. I'm a fanatic about re-attaching the cap when it goes back into the bag, so that's a big plus.


----------



## RC (Dec 27, 2012)

fotoray said:


> I have the B+W Kaesemann CPL filter in several sizes, but not the slimline version. The slimline is not threaded on the front, preventing use of the lens cover. The slip-on cover provided slips off way too easily, and can be easily lost. The added cost of the Kaesemann seemed reasonable, and possible vignetting at wide-angle focal lengths with the *standard thickness version has not been a problem for me*.



Getting ready to buy a CPL for my 16-35 II as well. Are you saying there is no vignetting on the standard size Kasesemann CPL (on FF cameras) or just not a problem for you, meaning there is some but it's manageable via post?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2012)

RC said:


> fotoray said:
> 
> 
> > I have the B+W Kaesemann CPL filter in several sizes, but not the slimline version. The slimline is not threaded on the front, preventing use of the lens cover. The slip-on cover provided slips off way too easily, and can be easily lost. The added cost of the Kaesemann seemed reasonable, and possible vignetting at wide-angle focal lengths with the *standard thickness version has not been a problem for me*.
> ...



It will vary by lens. On the 16-35 II, a standard CPL (8mm thick, IIRC) will likely cause increased vignetting (on FF). But...it would be fine on the 10-22 on APS-C, for example.


----------

